# E-brake light won't go off



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

my e-brake works but the light stays on when i'm driving. i think something back there is stuck because i sorta feel alittle bit of power being taken away but i have no idea what to look for. anyone?


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

You could just have a short somewhere in the e-brake wiring.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

there is a little wire that hooks to to e-brake. Take off the mid-console and its a little black wire attached to the bottom of the plate that holds down the e-brake. remove it. that will stop the light from being on completely.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

The ebrake light is used as a warning indicator for low brake fluid.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

just put some electric tape over it.. problem solved :thumbup:


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

Joel said:


> The ebrake light is used as a warning indicator for low brake fluid.


yes. 

most lights on your dash are used as indicators for problems with your vehicle. i.e. 

lights = problems with lights
CEL = problem with engine
brake = problem with braking system
SRS/airbag = problem with airbag

notice the trend? :thumbup:


----------



## little240boy (Jan 13, 2004)

well you guys were bang on as to why my light came on....low brake fluid. filled it up, light went off. perfect. now to why i had low brake fluid. my front right caliper that was rebuild no less than 3 months is leaking whenever i hit the brake, not enough to be huge but enough that 3 months will put the brake fluid at close to empty! i think i have found where is it leaking but its hard for me to describe. ifyour looking at it straight on, on the right side of the car, at the bottom of the caliper, there is a soft rubber spot (gasket?) in the middle of the caliper, that is right before the screw you use to tighten the caliper. i think this is the cause but its hard to tell, thats where i see drips. now that shit is on my brand new rims,aaaaaaaahhhhh. should it just come off with soap and water at the car wash? my mechanic better fix this shit for free, maybe i just bite the bullet ( a huge bullet at this point, not much $$) and get the z32 upgrade but thats like 1k. any advice would be wonderful and muchly appreciated.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

He shoots, he scores!!!

You need to post a pic to get a better answer. Brake fluid removes paint so on painted rims bad but alloy is ok. Soap and water is ok.


----------

